# tiller woes



## rober (Dec 16, 2013)

I was tilling yesterday ( old style tiller on a 5665 ) & the tiller locked up. pulled into the shop & dropped the tiller out of the main gear drive. fired up the tractor & the gear drive spins free. now that it's separate the tiller spins free as well but connection at gear box & shaft retainers are loose. this is the 1st time I've torn one of these down. best case scenario is going to be bearings & sealsl. what else might I be looking for??


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check for over run on any worm/sector gears. If the input shaft is "sliding" back and forth too much,it can cause a lockup.
You might have lost a snap ring or shaft clip,that holds it in position.


----------



## rober (Dec 16, 2013)

is there an online schematic available?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It depends on who made it,and if you have the model/serial #s.


----------



## rober (Dec 16, 2013)

it's a model 385


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is it a tow-behind,like an MTD ?


----------



## rober (Dec 16, 2013)

it's the old style that mounts to the front of a 2 wheel tractor


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't know of any manuals for them,but one of our other members may.
Search the Gravely site,for a post/thread on the 2-wheelers,and PM the member(s),and they may be able to help.

One that comes to mind is Beaner2U. He's pretty familiar with Gravelys.


----------



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

Take a look here.

http://gravelytractorclub.org/index.php/resources/manuals/99-gardening-equipment


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, Beaner2U ! I'm not too familiar with the Gravleys ! LOL!


----------



## rober (Dec 16, 2013)

thanks ******!


----------

